# someone talk to me



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

I just want to go to sleep and not wake up. I'm exhausted from being alone...tired of everything this ordeal has put me through. She gets to be happy and I get to be miserable. I hate my life and I don't want to be in it anymore


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

.

I know people say it often in situations like this but it's hard to say anything more than, "Don't give up".

Keep busy, check out online dating sites (not for the purpose of wanting to date right away, but even small compliments or small conversations with the other sex can really help to turn this around), try your best not to let her get to you. This place is great just to be able to talk to people.... gets you out of your head.

Vent away!!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> I just want to go to sleep and not wake up. I'm exhausted from being alone...tired of everything this ordeal has put me through. She gets to be happy and I get to be miserable. I hate my life and I don't want to be in it anymore


KR,

I'm quite certain she's been planning this a bit longer than you've been given.

She'll get hers.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I suggest calling a crisis center to talk to someone because you sound a bit....suicidal to me.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

KR get yourself do a doctor and have him prescribe you a mild anti-depressant. I took Zoloft and it helped. 

Let the pain happen. Its all part of the process. Anger, hate, sadness.... we are all in the same boat.

Also know that few relationships built on affairs ever last. They will get theirs. Don't you worry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

KR, take the advice you have been given. Get yourself to a doctor. There is no shame in asking for help. I, as many others have done, have asked for help in the past.

You can and will get through this but sometimes you need to reach out. You're not a machine, you are a human. Reach out now, help is at hand.


----------



## fearfulandhurt (Apr 7, 2012)

dear someone talk to me, i feel your pain im exactly the same cant sleep cant eat cant contact her dont know where she is her new address and new phone # are mysteries i have to wait for her to make the next move which will be a call or papers im just as lost as you are i have 2 weeks to live in a man made hell and i dont know where to turn etheir


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

F&H,

How about starting a new thread and tell us your story.

That's likely the best way to get what you seek.

It's therapeutic to put it out there.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't give up. It will get better. Posting here or starting a journal where you jot down how you feel may help. Dont hesitate to go to a doctor. You may need additional help. Think about it. Don't give your ex the satisfaction of knowing you are hurting. Show her you don't need her.


----------

